# Sticky  GLA PRO-SS CO2 Regulator's – Stainless Steel!



## [email protected] (Sep 24, 2014)

Hello PTF members! GLA has been a long time sponsor for many years on PTF(circa 2006/07) and we are happy to be back and able to post with any available free time we have. For those new to PTF and GLA, GLA builds custom made co2 systems by hand for every customer order. Its been this way sense 2006!

For those looking to have anything built special for an out of the norm type project you can contact us at anytime via email or PM. Email me anytime at 
[email protected] Or shoot me a PM and we will be happy to assist you. 

We recently launched a new line of SS co2 regulator with an incredible new valve system this year. Here is a break down of the new line. 

We are proud to introduce our newest addition to our PRO-series, the GLA PRO-SS regulator and CO2 systems, available in single and dual stage options. These stainless steel beauties are engineered to meet the highest expectations in CO2 distribution and be a lifetime investment.
The GLA PRO-series CO2 regulators lead the way in adaptive CO2 distribution. Our innovative modular manifold, allows the user to add manifold blocks with ease, and expand CO2 supply, independently, to up to 5 aquariums. Our PRO-series regulators can adapt to the expansion of your aquarium system, allowing you to use one regulator for multiple tanks. We make sure that when you invest in our professional CO2 equipment, you invest in a single regulator that can grow with you and last a lifetime.
The GLA PRO-SS CO2 regulators feature:


High purity stainless steel regulator body
High purity stainless steel diaphragm. Multi-stage stainless steel micron fitration inlet and outlet
Stainless steel spring and stem. Stainless steel gauges
Laser precision metal-on-metal valve seat. Valve seats – PCTFE, PTFE & Vespel
Integrated stainless steel pressure relief valve (PRV)
Custom precision GLA needle valve
Pro-class solenoid valve with ‘cool touch’ technology keeps the solenoid cool to the touch during operation
Custom GLA bubble counter with advanced filtration and check valve to protect internal components of regulator
Dual gauge (tank volume and working pressure)
No end-of-tank dumps
We are confident that our Pro-series GLA CO2 regulators rise above and outlast the competition
Custom built, pressure tested, and leak tested in the USA


Many Thanks
Marco


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 24, 2014)

Its a beautiful Sunday at GLA. While most are hard at work changing water and doing regular maintenance on planted tanks we are pressing away at our original labor of love, building co2 systems. I took a quick cell phone shot of a few going into the final steps of QC.


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Nov 5, 2011)

Do you have option for just the regulator itself? I mean, for the people who already have post bodies but are in need of just the regulator.

I think it would be great to have that as an option and you'll get a new demography, such as the "Custom Co2" rig builders. You'll save time too, since there no need to install the CGA 320, post bodies, just a straight sale of the SS Regulator.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 24, 2014)

Hello FlyingHellFish, 

Thanks for the inquiry. No we do not sell this part separately. Its not really something we have ever done in the past either. 

In order to keep the integrity of the build up to GLA standards it will only be available via complete build. This keeps the warranty in place and leaves any room for error out of the equation. 

Besides, we prefer to take our time building each unit by hand per customer. Its GLA's standard protocol to spend quality time with each and every single regulator as we have always done for many years. Its a labor of love 



Cheers,
Marco


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 24, 2014)

Howdy PTF! We wanted to share an example of what a dual valve system would look like. This photo is of a dual solenoid system using our modular valve system. This system can feed up to as many tanks as you like by simply adding our needle valve blocks. They install in seconds with no need for sealants or NPT fittings because they are self sealing. The photo only represents 2 needle valves, but as mentioned you can add as many as you want within means. As long as the co2 cylinder is supported you can add needle valves until you run out of space.:icon_eek:

If you have a scenario where tanks are located far from the co2 home base we can also build remote valve systems. The port on the side is to allow for long line remote extensions. Its a completely versatile co2 system that grows with ease.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 24, 2014)

*GLA,ADG and Aqvainnova*

Howdy PTF!

GLA was happy to be able to partner with ADG and Aqvainnova this year. GLA will be providing full co2 system support for ADG planted tanks and Aqvainnova display systems. Anybody who is in the Chicago area might want to check out the Aquatic Experience where both ADG and Aqvainnova will be launching the new plant systems for distribution in the USA. Oliver Knott will be doing a live demo with the new plant systems using Aqvainnova plants,Aquavas full aquarium system and GLA co2 systems. 

If your not familiar with Aqvainnova have a look here. http://www.aqvainnova.com/

Also, https://www.facebook.com/Aqvainnova

Aquavas Aquarium Systems, just incredible turn key systems. 
http://www.aquavasaquarium.com/

Aqvainnova has plans to not only provide the highest level of quality plants to North America, but also much offer more variety. No snails,algae and pest commonly found from FAN or even from the hobby level trade. 

Its been a long time coming and its great to see light at the end of the tunnel. Asia,UK and EU have been blessed with this level of quality and variety for decades. Just now will this start to make its way into the US market. 

So if your in the Chicago area stop by the Aquatic Experience, its going to be planted tank hobbyist dream weekend! 
http://aquaticexperience.org/


----------



## Optix (May 31, 2011)

do you have set ups that point the opposite direction?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 24, 2014)

We can certainly build it. Feel free to shoot me an email via [email protected] Anything is possible.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 24, 2014)

GLA is the official co2 supplier for Aquavas and ADG. GLA was represented by Jeff Senske,Aqvainnova and Oliver Knott at the Aquatic Experience in Chicago. Its an honor to serve the veterans in aquascaping. 

https://www.facebook.com/adgonline
https://www.facebook.com/greenleafaquariums






Sincerely,
Marco


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 24, 2014)

We took pleasure building this custom(true custom build) regulator for biologist with the EPA today. They are researching the effects of coral survival, growth, and recruitment due to land-based stressors. Data collected will validate conceptual models which will assist with land management.
Coastal Assessment Services Team are identifying, characterizing, mapping and modeling the impacts of land-based stressors on water quality in coral reef habitats of Guãnica Bay, Puerto Rico.

Its not the first time we took liberty in providing a custom made co2 regulator thats used to help better the world. Pretty cool! GLA is the original custom co2 builders for over a decade.

When only the best will do!


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 24, 2014)

Awesome co2 system in this build!


----------



## LittlePinkDot (Oct 10, 2014)

Is the only difference between the SS pro and the Brass pro just the metal used?


----------



## Clinton Parsons (Apr 11, 2016)

I have your pro stainless model and noticed there are some rust/brown spots on the metal of my gauges. I didn't think stainless steel could rust? 

What's up with that?


----------

